# Bobby Khan at Herc



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Thought Bobby looked fantastic with approx 6 weeks to go...The photography situation at the Herc was a Joke with so many people using high end cameras taking shots. I had to pay a the UKBFF £250 to take shots for the season and i really dont know why i bothered as anyone seems to take shots and no one monitors it. Anyway it got to the stage where i stopped shooting and went home..

Here is a shot of Bobby..










So really didnt get many competitors pics i shot the Juniors, Int and thats about it..

Fivos


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Bobby looked fantastic. A true gentleman and ambassador for UK bodybuilding!!

Great shot Fiv!!

J


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Fivos said:


> Thought Bobby looked fantastic with approx 6 weeks to go...*The photography situation at the Herc was a Joke with so many people using high end cameras taking shots.* I had to pay a the UKBFF £250 to take shots for the season and i really dont know why i bothered as anyone seems to take shots and no one monitors it. Anyway it got to the stage where i stopped shooting and went home..
> 
> Here is a shot of Bobby..
> 
> ...


Bobby looks v good:thumbup1:

Im a bit confused mate???

Are you saying people should not be allowed to take pics of their friends and family when competiting??/

Or if they do, they should use a [email protected] camera??

Thought that was the whole reason\spirit to competing to get some lasting pics\memories

Would have thought the competitors have been thro enough and paid enough money to entitle them toa few pics of themselves???

Or would you like to have everyone just pay you alone??

Not a dig,

genuinley interested, as I would be mega p1ssed off if anyone I knew was competing and I was told "i cant take pics"


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

jw007 said:


> Bobby looks v good:thumbup1:
> 
> Im a bit confused mate???
> 
> ...


The rule is anyone with a camera that is deemed to be professional need to pay the UKBFF £250 to take shots. This doesnt apply to people using compact DSLRs..

The thing is i didnt make the rule but I had to pay the fee...

Fivos


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Bobby was supposed to be at my gym on saturday, I was there but didn't see him. Nobody else I've spoken to did either... He looks good in that shot.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

tom0311 said:


> Bobby was supposed to be at my gym on saturday, I was there but didn't see him. Nobody else I've spoken to did either... He looks good in that shot.


in basingstoke? he was there 11-3


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> in basingstoke? he was there 11-3


I was there at 1 till 3 didn't see him anywhere. I expected to see him in the gym itself but maybe he was in another room somewhere. Was well up for seeing him. I work there on sundays and the guy I work with didn't see him either.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

tom0311 said:


> ]
> 
> I was there at 1 till 3 didn't see him anywhere. I expected to see him in the gym itself but maybe he was in another room somewhere. Was well up for seeing him.


he was in the cafe down the front doing his mini seminar thing.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> he was in the cafe down the front doing his mini seminar thing.


Oh I see, walked right past it and didn't notice. Were you there mate?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

tom0311 said:


> Oh I see, walked right past it and didn't notice. Were you there mate?


no but i spoke with him this morning to see how it went


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

And how did it go? Was he giving a talk or just making an appearance/answering q's?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

from what he said it went well. answering questions etc. he is definatly going back. not a bad gym that one tbh! :thumbup1:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

awesome physique, hes fairly put the size on his legs since last year


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> from what he said it went well. answering questions etc. he is definatly going back. not a bad gym that one tbh! :thumbup1:


I like it mate, good equipment. Only problem is there's only a few serious lifters. I'd like to go to one that's a bit more spit n sawdust.

If there were a few more real lifters there and less of the 'hardmen' who stare you out then I'd say it's spot on. Hopefully I can make it next time he's there, he looked awesome on the poster that was up in the gym.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

tom0311 said:


> I like it mate, good equipment. Only problem is there's only a few serious lifters. I'd like to go to one that's a bit more spit n sawdust.
> 
> If there were a few more real lifters there and less of the 'hardmen' who stare you out then I'd say it's spot on. Hopefully I can make it next time he's there, he looked awesome on the poster that was up in the gym.


i trained there a couple of times when myself and bobby used to come over on tuesday nights!! good gym:thumbup1:


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Ever train there any more?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hey fivos, good to meet up after the brits 

i have a DSLR canon 1000d, low end of the budget but takes pretty good pics.

I have been to a show and took a fair pics of every class and the people i knew, one or two got in contact with me via facebook and i gave them a CD with all their pics free of charge.

They wanted my pics as they were better than the 'official' photographer and one guy even had one blown up poster size for the gym wall...nice touch

now, if i go to a show where i dont know the people competing i will just take a few pics of the freaks in the heavies.

do you think its wrong i take pics of friends on stage and give them any pics they like for free?

i'm far away from your standard of photography and i know many invest in the professional pics front/back stage.

Just curious if what i am doing is allowed or stepping on someones toes...

to emphasise, this is just for friends, no cash made...i do it because i enjoy it

EDIT:

when i last competed the footage from the DVD was awful and concentrated on 1-2 guys in a class of 18!!

the pics were ok but i used all the pics my dad took on his nikkon d500

without those pics i'd be left looking at re-runs of the class winner, my occasional elbow and half ****d pics


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey fivos, good to meet up after the brits
> 
> i have a DSLR canon 1000d, low end of the budget but takes pretty good pics.
> 
> ...


Hey Mate,

Yea good seeing you at the Brits as wel im sure we will see each other and be working together via James soon.

Anyway the thing is i havent got issues with other people taking photographs. The issue i have is being told there is a rule and being asked to pay to comply when the rule is not being policed..when these photographers are sitting right next to me and directly behind the UKBFF Officials.

Fivos


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Look forward to it Fivos 

I understand, must annoy you...only time i have seen this employed was with NABBA british finals last year, a guy walking around telling people to put their cameras away and handing out flyers for the official guy doing it


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> i think Fivos's point is why is he being charged £250 when anyone in ther crowd can take pics? and i agree....


Paul exactly...now most people buy the pics from me anyway but its annoying when its not monitored. So yesterday i just had enough and thought why do i bother when these free-b people are spoiling my shots

Fivos


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Look forward to it Fivos
> 
> I understand, must annoy you...only time i have seen this employed was with NABBA british finals last year, a guy walking around telling people to put their cameras away and handing out flyers for the official guy doing it


I get a bee in my bonnet about that though, because they tell everyone, even blatant "wife taking pics of husband" type situations, they aren't allowed.

I think that is quite frankly, sh1t.

Its ME that diets for months, ME that pays fees to the fed to compete, and the family and supporters that buy the tickets.

And they aren't allowed to take a few candid snaps?

I never buy the official photos for this very reason - if they ban everyone from taking pics I mean.

I go through all that, months of dieting, training, exposing my body to potentially harmful things - then I am supposed to pay for my own pics?

Alright, they may be pro, and that person may have invested a hell of a lot... but thats not really the point is it. And some of these pros, aren't even that good, a lot of the pictures are quite frankly, gash.

Obv that isn't aimed at guys like you Fivos, your pic quality speaks for itself.

Bodybuilders. From the moment we get up in the morning, to the moment we go to sleep at night, we are fleeced rotten by the very organisations that only exist because of us.

Sorry for rant, feel quite strongly about that tbh

But do think it out of order on the PROFESSIONAL side of photography, if some guys are being made to pay, and others are allowed to go free unchallenged...


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

rs007 said:


> I get a bee in my bonnet about that though, because they tell everyone, even blatant "wife taking pics of husband" type situations, they aren't allowed.
> 
> I think that is quite frankly, sh1t.
> 
> ...


the guy who films the road to olympia and the pro vids is worse than someones p!ssed up grandad on holiday with a sony handycam! mitsi something his name is.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

rs007 said:


> I get a bee in my bonnet about that though, because they tell everyone, even blatant "wife taking pics of husband" type situations, they aren't allowed.
> 
> I think that is quite frankly, sh1t.
> 
> ...


I Totally agree with everything you have said...the competitors make the shows and without them there would be no federation. I know how it is as ive been competing for 20odd years. This is why i got into show photography as i was hacked off with the quality i got.

Now i dont agree anyone should pay to take photos. But if the rule is enforced why should i have to pay when others dont. Like i said i have no issue with people shooting with compacts etc but when other people are using mid-hi end cameras and selling pics then im not happy..

Fivos


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Fivos said:


> I Totally agree with everything you have said...the competitors make the shows and without them there would be no federation. I know how it is as ive been competing for 20odd years. This is why i got into show photography as i was hacked off with the quality i got.
> 
> Now i dont agree anyone should pay to take photos. But if the rule is enforced why should i have to pay when others dont. Like i said i have no issue with people shooting with compacts etc but when other people are using mid-hi end cameras and selling pics then im not happy..
> 
> Fivos


Totally agree with you mate, ESPECIALLY if they are selling pics, thats not really fair - should be same rule for all.

Without sounding too ar$e licky, your photos are ones I would find it very hard NOT to buy, assuming I looked half decent lol... but it would still grate me if my daughter wasn't allowed to take a few candid snaps, you know?


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

rs007 said:


> Totally agree with you mate, ESPECIALLY if they are selling pics, thats not really fair - should be same rule for all.
> 
> Without sounding too ar$e licky, your photos are ones I would find it very hard NOT to buy, assuming I looked half decent lol... but it would still grate me if my daughter wasn't allowed to take a few candid snaps, you know?


Thanks pal, yea when people are selling them then thats out of order. One of the guys that purchased backstage pics from me at the Britian text me saying someone else was trying to sell him backstage pics as well!

I dont think anyone should stop anyone taking some candid pics espicially family..

Fivos


----------



## pflx (Jul 11, 2008)

if i competed i would disagree with some one else making money off my photos after i had put the cash and hard work to look that way, so i spend all the time and dosh then some one pops up click click and makes cash of my pic, erm no thank u


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

pflx said:


> if i competed i would disagree with some one else making money off my photos after i had put the cash and hard work to look that way, so i spend all the time and dosh then some one pops up click click and makes cash of my pic, erm no thank u


Why do you think that all i do is pop up and "click click"? No one pays for me to drive to shows and provide this service? Do you pay the Federation a fee? So is that the same? Some people want professional standard photographs if you dont then dont buy them. But if you ever want to progress in bodybuilding and or gain a sponsor you will need photographs that show the real quality of your phsyique. Its your choice at then end of the day, but if people like Alvin Small and Zack Khan and many other top bodybuilders want to buy pics then that says it all.

When you compete next i hope you get some decent pics as the day after you will be all out of condition and wishing you had some record of the day.

Fivos


----------



## pflx (Jul 11, 2008)

just having my say and thanks for the advice but the day after a comp i would not be out of condition, i may be holding a bit water or salt depending on wot i had ate but out of condition no and easily sorted, sorry for having my opinion tho


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

pflx said:


> just having my say and thanks for the advice but the day after a comp i would not be out of condition, i may be holding a bit water or salt depending on wot i had ate but out of condition no and easily sorted, sorry for having my opinion tho


No need to apologise but saying i just pop up and click click is taking the mick...

And once the munchies get hold of you it all over :whistling: :bounce:

Fivos


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

pflx said:


> if i competed i would disagree with some one else making money off my photos after i had put the cash and hard work to look that way, so i spend all the time and dosh then some one pops up click click and makes cash of my pic, erm no thank u


Understand what u r saying, but it's the federation who makes up these rules that no one can take photographs, not the professional photographers taking pictures on behalf of the federation. All the photographers who have paid the £250 are gonna obviously not be happy if this rule is not enforced as they have had to pay. And that is what is not fair. And anyway buying professional pictures from official photographers is optional, it's not a must! And its not about anyone just taking a snap it's about the people at the show who haven't paid the federation £250 taking pictures with professional lenses etc.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Fivos said:


> I Totally agree with everything you have said...the competitors make the shows and without them there would be no federation. I know how it is as ive been competing for 20odd years. This is why i got into show photography as i was hacked off with the quality i got.
> 
> Now i dont agree anyone should pay to take photos. But if the rule is enforced why should i have to pay when others dont. Like i said i have no issue with people shooting with compacts etc but when other people are using mid-hi end cameras and *selling pics* then im not happy..
> 
> Fivos


This is the bit that is the most important bit really... those who take pics then SELL them... it doesnt matter if someone has a one shot camera or a high end slr to take pics of their friends really its the intent to SELL them without official endorsement/licence... that would be the thing that peeved me off no end...

Rams good post mate...


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

how many shows do you get for £250?


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

1russ100 said:


> how many shows do you get for £250?


The whole season.

Fivos


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

khan looks superb...

steve


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Bobby looks good- though smooth in the leg department but overall dammm good.

I would agree with the general sentiment that you should be able to take photos off your own camera to be fair, i do see Fivos view though but i think there will always be a market for good photos because regrdless of how good the camera is if the photographer is sh it then you will still get cr ap pics.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

romper stomper said:


> well at that fee i would not complain !! how much do you make of those photos ?? allot more than 250 quid - well i hope so anyway


romper you would complain if others who dont pay the fee are selling pics and you've paid it. Thats what its about not who taking pics its about selling them.

Rule are made to be adhered to but must be enforced by the rule makers otherwise its pointless.

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

laurie g said:


> Bobby looks good- though smooth in the leg department but overall dammm good.
> 
> I would agree with the general sentiment that you should be able to take photos off your own camera to be fair, i do see Fivos view though but i think there will always be a market for good photos because regrdless of how good the camera is if the photographer is sh it then you will still get cr ap pics.


Laurie exactly, people will only buy poor photos once..a good photographer will always get return buisness.

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

romper stomper said:


> agreed - you will have to do something about it then


 :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

1russ100 said:


> how many shows do you get for £250?


Does that get you free entry into any UKBFF show??

I assume you take jojo in free also as "assistant"

If this is case its very very good value IMO

In fact cheaper than buying a ticket like everyone else TBH

I would suggest ticket price would cover cost of taking a few pics??


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Does that get you free entry into any UKBFF show??
> 
> I assume you take jojo in free also as "assistant"
> 
> ...


Why would he pay for me to sit backstage in hot sweaty changing room for me to fill out competitors forms?!?!


----------



## pflx (Jul 11, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Does that get you free entry into any UKBFF show??
> 
> I assume you take jojo in free also as "assistant"
> 
> ...


ah yes very good value


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

romper stomper said:


> a mans bitch sould do what she it told !!!!


Id like to see you say that in front in her you would get a right hook :whistling:

Fivos


----------



## Uzi (Mar 21, 2010)

bobby looks awesome hes got very bright future with some great talent and mind blowing body !


----------



## Big chris (Sep 10, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> great look, healthy and well built, im a fan


Who are you Bobbys mum ?:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------

